# FRANK CHEATHAM'S BITTERS



## whiskeyman (Feb 8, 2006)

This isn't my most prized bottle, but I imagine it is Ralph's. Several wanted to see pics of it, so I visited Ralph today after work.  It is a dense amber thus hard to photograph , but I took two pics with different backgrounds and I think they show the bottle quite well. This is the ONLY KNOWN Gen'l. Frank Cheathams Bitters/ Nashville, Tenn. semi-cabin.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 8, 2006)

2nd pic...


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried ta get a pic of Ralph holding the bottle, but wasn't successful. Did, however get this pic of him in front of one of his backlit cabinets...Of course he stood in a shadowy area...and my attempts to lighten the pic caused some of the bottle colors to fade...
 There is a clear glass pig bottle with those others...lost in the lightening process.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's another of Ralph's bottles - if I had it - would be my most prized bottle.
 D. Kirkpatrick / Chattanooga, Tenn. historical flask...a real sparkler.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Charlie !
 As you know I was an under bidder on the Cheatham's !  Damn , I would have liked to had it .... just didn't have as deep of pockets as Ralph.  But , since Ralph got it ... I will be able to see it from time to time and maybe even get to hold it . 
 I get first dibs if you ever dig one of these Charlie ! LOL 

 The Cheatham's is my favorite Tennessee Bitters. And I like the Kirkpatric  flask also . If I remember correctly the Kirkpatric's are the only historical flasks from Tennessee ????


----------



## bearswede (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Charlie...

 Since it's a semi, of course I want it!

 However, even if I had a fortune, I guess I should defer to you Rebs...

 ROR


 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 12, 2006)

BRIAN...I did get to hold it...admire it...and take pics of it. Reckon, I'm "one up" on ya...LOL
 If I was to dig one, I'd probably have a heart attack, and be found still clutching it in my grubby little hands and with a smile on my face...
 If I was to survive such an experience, dunno if I'd want to sell it or not...[&:]
 But you'd get 1st dibs.
 ( Then again: Ralph may want it because he is displeased with the crooked neck on his).

 RON...appreciate ya deferin' ta us Rebs...[]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 12, 2006)

> displeased with the crooked neck on his).


 
 You're kidding, right?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL ..... yeah he's kidding !
 Well Charlie ..... you are definetly one up on me..... I have only seen it in pics !
 I got 1st dibs ....... get to digging man !  LOL


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 13, 2006)

RON & BRIAN...not kidding either. That was his 1st remark when he went to take it from the shelf for me to photograph...he didn't like the "crooked neck".

 BRIAN...okeh...seein' as how ya called 1st dibs, rekkin' I'll haveta honor that.

 To be honest...I can't recall but one Nashville bottle ever being dug here...a BIM clear, drug store was dug near the RR Depot.
  In the early days of Bristol's existence most merchants purchased their wares, supplies, etc...from either Philadelphia, Richmond or Baltimore suppliers. 
 Beer came from either Ky., Chattanooga or Knoxville....except the "National" brands.
 Most medicinals were from Philadelphia or Baltimore.
 Whiskey came from small local distilleries, and from  Cincinnati, Baltimore, Roanoke, Richmond, and KY.
 Most of our trade goods went South and West...
 I imagine it was similar in Nashville...South & West - as the North had much more in the way of competition.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey, Charlie & Brian...

 You guys should consider commin' up to NH for the bottle show in April...

 Brian, you jist might find that elusive chocolate brown 5-log Drake's you've been wantin'...

 And Charlie, we got a lotta them curvy biker chicks commin' to all our bottle shows!!!


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ron , 
 I'd like to make some of the Northern Shows. I was thinking I'd like to go to the Baltimore Show. I've heard it is the Show of all Shows. It doesn't have to be a Chocolate 5 log...... just any shade of a dark Amber. 

 Charlie , I think the crooked top adds character to the bottle . I like crudness in a bottle ... If it was mine I would have been mad if it was plain jane.
 And besides .... it ain't like there's a lot of them to choose from  !


----------



## bearswede (Feb 14, 2006)

> Northern Shows. I was thinking I'd like to go to the Baltimore Show.


 
 Well, actually Brian... We don't consider Maryland strictly a NORTHERN state... Where the hell is that Mason-Dixon line anyway!!???!!!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL  Us Hillbillies think that anywhere North of here is Northern !


----------



## capsoda (Feb 14, 2006)

No doubt, I thought that NH was a town in northern Al till I was 21.

 Where the Mason-Dixon line is depends on whose moon you been drinkin. 

 Moon; aka high octane white liquor. [&:]  Heeewee!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 14, 2006)

> No doubt, I thought that NH was a town in northern Al till I was 21.


 
 You mean it isn't ?  LOL 
 Yep .... I like the peach flavored moon the best !  Kinda knocks a little of the fire out of it , if that's possible ! LOL


----------



## bearswede (Feb 14, 2006)

> Moon; aka high octane white liquor. Heeewee!


 
 So, Warren... Which kind you bringin' up widgya?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 He was tellin me about Old Milwaukee's Best... I tried to tell him not to do it, but you know he has a mind of his own...[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe he was talking about high octane morning gas?... I don't know... Heck, he keeps me up till 5:00 am sometimes just shooting the bull...   We go back and forth at eachother on the phone like two long lost brothers![>:]  Can't wait till the show gets here... We're really looking forward to it.

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Ron, I can get anything I need at the nearest military establishment. I'm just havin a hard time convincing Wayne that Old Milwaukee's Best and Milwaukee's Famous is not for drinking.

 We do have a good time BSin on the phone. The drunker it gets the later we get.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 If it ain't for drinking, why are they sellin it in the stores here up in the north?[]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hey Ron, I can get anything I need at the nearest military establishment.


 
 Including good ol' Alabama 'shine!!??!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 19, 2006)

RON...youns have biker chicks !!??!!  [8D]            On my way  !!
 ....uh
 where is NH anyway...is it close to Virginia?[&:]
 It ain't in the north is it? 


 BRIAN...I like crudity also. Crooked neck adds character and appeal ( to me).


----------



## capsoda (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Wayne, It's a med for cleaning out the pipes when they get cloged.

 Hey Ron, Only at Alabama installations.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 20, 2006)

Once two strangers climbed ol' Rocky Top 
 Lookin' for a moonshine still
 Strangers ain't come down from Rocky Top 
 Reckon they never will

 Rocky Top you'll always be 
 Home sweet home to me
 Good ol' Rocky Top
 Rocky Top Tennessee, 
 Rocky Top Tennessee



 Corn won't grow at all on Rocky Top
  Dirt's too rocky by far
 That's why all the folks on Rocky Top
  Get their corn from a jar

 Rocky Top you'll always be 
 Home sweet home to me
 Good ol' Rocky Top
 Rocky Top Tennessee, 
 Rocky Top Tennessee 

 Go Vols !


----------

